# Fuji Altamira SL



## mannymerc (Nov 19, 2013)

Im looking for a fuji altamira SL frameset, Im have been looking online and Havent found just the frame, can someone point me in the right direction here??? Im looking for just the frame, thanks.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

mannymerc said:


> Im looking for a fuji altamira SL frameset, Im have been looking online and Havent found just the frame, can someone point me in the right direction here??? Im looking for just the frame, thanks.


I think Competitive cyclist and/or Colorado cyclist has frames. Not sure which model or size though. There are probably other places as well.

Fuji Road Frames

Fuji Bicycles Altamira LTD Di2 - 2011 | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## mannymerc (Nov 19, 2013)

that is the di2 version of the team geox the one Im looking for is this one

Fuji Bikes | ROAD | COMPETITION SERIES | ALTAMIRA SL


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

mannymerc said:


> that is the di2 version of the team geox the one Im looking for is this one
> 
> Fuji Bikes | ROAD | COMPETITION SERIES | ALTAMIRA SL


Sorry man, that's all I've got. You may have to call Performance Bike or some other Fuji retailer and see if they can order it for you. It looks like you can save a considerable amount of $$$$ though if you can bring yourslef to go with either the blue and white from coloradocyclist or the geox from competitive cyclist and run Di2.


----------



## mannymerc (Nov 19, 2013)

yeah, thats the thing, competitive cyclist is local to me, but I dont want to run di2 yet. I will keep digging. thanks.


----------

